# picture crazy again



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for sharing..

what size tank is that?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

the bass are looking great!!
how goes it for the feeding situation??


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ninez said:


> thanks for sharing..
> 
> what size tank is that?


it a 150G tank


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> the bass are looking great!!
> how goes it for the feeding situation??


the little guys are finally eating prawns and beef heart, still not going after pellets. and the big guy well he eats pretty much anything i put in the tank. still cant believe he ate 10 feeders in a row. i dont think i will feed them feeders that much anymore.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful tank! 
But just wondering, whats with the fork? =P


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

curtisonrad19 said:


> Beautiful tank!
> But just wondering, whats with the fork? =P


i use it to weigh down the veggies for my plecos and loaches.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

and thanks


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

im wanting to change the gravel really bad


----------

